# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Cheap do-it-yourself Brownie recipe

## Trinnity

How would you like to get a box of brownie mix on sale for 30 cents?

Never buy boxed brownie mix again! So simple, so easy. Not just frugal but cuts out  the unknown ingredients. Brownie Mix $0.30 /mix. 

1 Cup Sugar, 
1/2 Cup  Flour, 
1/3 Cup Cocoa, 
1/4 tsp Salt, 
1/4 tsp Baking Powder. 

You can mix this up several times (do it assembly line style) and put each batch in a zippy bag or jar. Use when you're in the mood for brownies

Get out your pre-mixed mix and.......

Add: 2 Eggs,  
1/2 Cup (canola is best for your heart) Oil, 
1 teaspoon Vanilla. 

Bake @ 350 degrees for 20-25  minutes. 
Use an 8x8 or 9x9 pan.

----------



----------


## OceanloverOH

This sounds great!  I can't have them, but I could make for hubby.  He prefers male brownies, so I would add maybe a Tbsp of chopped walnuts to the mix.

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Guest

I add instant coffee mix to my brownies or I use espresso instead of water.

----------


## Trinnity

> I add instant coffee mix to my brownies or I use espresso instead of water.


Oooooh, that sounds good. I love anything coffee flavored.

----------

